# NEED TO CREW JULY 10 OR 11TH



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

PLEASE....I HAVE EXPERIENCE OFFSHORE JUST SOLD THE BOAT IN JANUARY AND ABOUT TO GO NUTS!!!NEEDING THAT BLUEWATER FIX BAD!!!


----------

